
Facebook Pulls Down 'Interested in Pseudoscience' Ad Category W over 78M Users - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-pulls-down-pseudoscience-ad-category-with-over-1843030967
======
duxup
The more you hear about Facebook the more your realize there just are no rules
there. Story after story about how much info they share, or don't share that
they said they'd share with partners (all bad in some ways). Their VPN
targeting teens... and so on.

It just never ends with things that at face value should make a company pause,
but Facebook goes all in.

------
t3wggs
Why was this a category to begin with? Are there people who "like"
pseudoscience? Or is Facebook sophisticated to know which topics are pseudo-
scientific, but not ethical enough to stop making money from it.

